# Netrite Snails Bred



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

I have a ten gallon breeder tank and i noticed some eggs. I put them in a dish with water that floats on the top of the tank. The eggs are hatching and i need to know what to feed the babies... Cucumber?


----------



## violet (Mar 17, 2006)

Are you sure they are nerites? Nerite eggs are white and are laid singly. It is extremely rare that they would hatch in fresh water. They need brackish/salt water, I don't know what SG.

If it is a group of eggs in some sort of mass, clear firm and flat, clear and jelly-like or a firm opaque mass they are NOT nerites.

You can try a tiny bit of powdered flake food, a tiny bit of cooked leafy green, a single cooked smashed pea. They may do better on microscopic foods like infusoria and greenwater though.

violet


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

alright.. it is brackish. The reason i assumed it was the netrites was they were the only snails in there i know of.. i try the foods suggested. Thank you.


----------



## violet (Mar 17, 2006)

VERY cool if they are Nerites! What kind? What do they look like? What are they doing? 

I didn't see any mention of brackish in your sig, that's why I wondered. Not many people get nerite babies. When in doubt I always try greenwater. 

excited for you :!:
violet


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

lol my sigs outdated... i have a 10 gallon brackish.. all of its natives except some anacharis.. most of them are fungused but a few hatched.. i doubt any will live at the point sadly... maybe they'll breed again..


----------

